

The Fail Safe Guide to Overcoming Procrastination - RBerenguel
http://writetodone.com/2010/09/16/the-fail-safe-guide-to-overcoming-procrastination/

======
devmonk
I thought this link might just lead me to a page that said, "Stop reading this
and get back to what you're supposed to be doing!," but I was wrong.

~~~
RBerenguel
Well, you may be on your coffee break ;)

------
BonoboBoner
A little to "captain-obvious"-esk for me, take a look:

"The antidote to boredom is involvement. If you realize you are
procrastinating because you are bored, try these:

\- Reconnect with your excitement about the project you are working on. \-
Work on something else that engages you more."

The first one is not easy and the second one is actually procrastinating on
the project.

------
runningskull
Marked "read later". ;)

